# Halloween Playlist? Do tell!



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have Midnight Syndicate running for general atmosphere. Manheim Steamroller's Halloween CD mixed in and my personal favorite, Fortuna Imperatrix Mundi: O Fortuna by Orff.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I play music from the "Silent Hill" games, Midnight Syndicate and Nightmare before Christmas are my main ones.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

My display is very loud! I will probably have two or three CD players looping for background music, and then sounds at each individual scene.

IF you make it all the way through the display, it's more of a party at the end...here's my party music:

Thriller by MJ
Wonderland by Natalia Kills
Ghosts N' Stuff by Deadmau5 
Twilight Zone
Mirrors by Natalia Kills
BlackLight by One Call
Walking on Air by Kerli
Ghost by MJ
Another Way to Die by Alicia Keys/Jack White
Is It Scary? by MJ
Kill the Lights by Britney Spears
Super Freak by Rick James
Russian Roulette by Rihanna
Halloween Theme
Zombie by Natalia Kills
Feed My Frankenstein by Alice Cooper
Paparazzi by Lady Gaga
Demon Speeding by Rob Zombie
Morphine by MJ
The Last Song by Rihanna
Is There A Ghost by Band of Horses
Bloody Mary, Judas, Electric Chapel by Lady Gaga
Beautiful Monster by Ne-Yo
I'm Not Dead by P!nk

Ha ha, that's the playlist as it stands now for the ending of the haunt. I always delete and add songs until Halloween itself. I want to add more classic songs to it.

I'm not familiar with Mannheim Steamroller's Halloween music; I'll have to check it out!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

"The Time Warp" - Richard O'Brien (_The Rocky Horror Picture Show_ OST)


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

My must plays
werewolves of london
don't fear the reaper
spooky
ghostbusters
highway to hell
hells bells
thriller
monstermash
grim grinning ghost
harry potter score
burning down the house
staying alive
witchi woman
witch doctor-chipmunks version


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I forgot the adams family theme.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

To me there's 2 categories of Halloween Music Atmospheric and Party Music here's 10 of my favs from each category. 

EVERYTHING from Danny Elfman's "Sleepy Hallow" Score--We use this heavily is our cemetery track for the kiddies

"Rosemary's Baby Theme" Cover by TWINK The Toy Piano Band--Think this would be awesome in a Nursery in a haunt!

"Graceful Ghost Rag", "Serpent's Kiss", "Poltergeist" by William Bolcom--Some of the most underated paino music of all time. If you call yourself a lover of Halloween you must hear this music!

"Sweeney Todd" Instrumental theme from the film. One of my all time favorite stage shows!

"Danse Macabre" by Camille Saint-Saens 

"Hall of The Mountain King" and "Inquisition Symphony" by Apocalyptica. EPIC!

Theme from "Inception"

Theme from "Resident Evil"

Theme From "Saw" 

Theme from "Masters of Horror"

As for party music
"Boogie Monster" by Gnarls Barkley
"Nightrunner" by Duran Duran
"Thriller" by Micheal Jackson
"Black Magic Woman" by Santana
"Don't Fear (The Reaper)" by Blue Oyster Cult
"Dracula's Wedding" by Outkast
"Scared" by Lowenbad
"For Whom The Bell Tolls" by Metallica
"Dead Man's Party" by Oingo Boingo
"Time Warp" from Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks, Halloween71... I'm adding a few from your list onto my party playlist! 

If you want some real-deal, heart-pounding music, go for anything SAW! Every track on those CDs are great "ramping up" music. I'll be using that type of stuff at the entrance to my display.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's what I've used in the past: 

"Fun" Songs

Bloodletting (The Vampire Song) - Concrete Blond
Canibal Zombie Mom - Mr. Fab
Ghost Town - The Specials 
Halloween - Alkaline Trio
Halloween - Siouxsie and the Banshees
I Put A Spell on You - Marilyn Manson
Psycho Chicken (Clucked) - The Fools
RE: Your Brains - Jonathan Coulton 
Red Right Hand - Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds
Tiki Man - Deadbolt
Transylvania Terror Train - Captain Clegg & The Night Creatures 
Walk Like a Zombie - HorrorPops
Zombie Killer - Leslie Hall


Atomsphere

Main Titles & Birth (The Texas Chainsaw Massacre) - Steve Jablonsky
Waltz of the Ghouls - Verne Langdon
Suspiria - Goblin 
Humanity (Part 1) (The Thing) - John Carpenter
Hellraiser - Christopher Young
Main Theme (The Shining) - Wendy Carlos
The Fog - John Carpenter 
Prologue & Main Title (Nightmare on Elm Street) - Charles Bernstein
Ave Satani (The Omen) Jerry Goldsmith


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Mostly Danny Elfman. He is the king of Halloween music!


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I wish The Fog was on iTunes...it's a great piece!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

A couple nice instrumental pieces:


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

I just finished up a custom track for this years haunted house.


----------

